
Ask HN: I think I'm losing my memory, is lack of sleep a cause? - ohiovr
I&#x27;m struggling to get enough sleep per night and find myself feeling more tired waking up than going to bed. I am getting about 5 hours or less of sleep per night. I am forgetting people and some simple facts around my situation (like the color of my car [not gold, silver] ). If I can get some sleep thearapy of some kind is this reversable? I feel like my mind has been a kind of FIFO buffer where old knowlege is being destroyed as I absorb new information. I&#x27;m on the other end of a major life change (loss of a parent) and I&#x27;ve had to depend on my mom for routine and a sense of purpose (elderly care). People know me and I don&#x27;t know them. I was working on an ambitous project but now it seems hopeless that I can complete it with my ability to concentrate such that it is. If this sounds familiar maybe airing this out can serve as a warning to others that are going down a similar path, especially if it is too late. I&#x27;m 41 years old and suffer from a mental illness. Thank you for your perspective.
======
seren
Not a doctor, but I believe this is well established that grief can affect
your memory. There is plenty of hit for grief and memory loss on Google.
Likely this is only temporary.

But I guess that the lack of sleep, which is also known for affecting memory,
is also taking its toll. So the combination of the two might explain your
state of confusion.

